# Here lies <Name>



## Rallino

Sziasztok,

Hogy mondhátom a magyarul a mondatot "Here lies x, son of y", amit olvashatjuk egy sírkőn a fantáziakönyvekben?

Köszönöm.


----------



## Zsanna

Szia Rallino, jól haladsz a magyarral!

A klasszikus forma lehet ez: "Itt nyugszik x, y fia." 
De nem vettem figyelembe azt, hogy fantáziakönyvről van szó, mert nem tudom, hogy maga a szöveg mit kívánna meg ezen kívül. (Ehhez még szükség lenne egy kis magyarázatra.)

P.S. "Hogy mondhá*a*tom a magyarul a mondatot "Here lies x, son of y", amit olvashatjukunk egy sírkőn (inkább: *sírkövön*) a fantáziakönyvekben (vagy talán inkább:* ami fantáziaregényekben olvasható sírkőfelíratként*)?"


----------



## Rallino

Szia Zsanna! 

Köszönöm szépen a válaszodat!



> De nem vettem figyelembe azt, hogy fantáziakönyvről van szó, mert nem  tudom, hogy maga a szöveg mit kívánna meg ezen kívül. (Ehhez még szükség  lenne egy kis magyarázatra.)



Oh, semmi problemá!  Azért adtam az az információt, hogy "fantáziakönyvekben", mert bár ez egy fixkifejezés, manapság nem sok látjuk a sírköveken - legalábbis nem ott, ahol én élek.  És nem akartam olyan válaszokat, hogy "Oh, mi nem mondjuk azt, a mi temetőinkben azt mondjuk "...." ". 

Köszönöm szépen a javításakat is.


----------



## Ateesh6800

Két változat is lehetséges:

*Itt nyugszik János, Péter fia.*

Vagy:

*Itt nyugszik Péter fia János.*

A második archaikusabb, régiesebb, zamatosabb, de ugyanazt jelentik. (Valójában a vezetéknevek történetileg gyakran ebből az utóbbi szerkezetből alakultak ki: Pető fia Sándor => Petőfi Sándor, stb.)

Én ha fantáziaregényt írnék, valószínűleg a második megoldást alkalmaznám az íze/zamata miatt.

*Török Attila*


----------



## Rallino

Szuper!

Köszönöm, Attila, ezt a tovabbi informaciót!


----------



## Ateesh6800

Szívesen! 

tov*á*bbi
inform*á*ciót!



Egy napon még megtanulok törökül.

*A.*


----------



## Zsanna

Ateesh6800 said:


> Én ha fantáziaregényt írnék, valószínűleg a második megoldást alkalmaznám az íze/zamata miatt.



Kivéve, ha valami futurisztikus dolog lenne.

Egyébként még mindig nem tudom eldönteni, hogy egyszerűen "fiction"-ről van-e szó vagy olyan jellegű regényről, mint amilyeneket pl. Terry Pratchett is ír. (Ez utóbbi lenne a fantáziaregény igazából, úgy gondolom.)


----------



## Akitlosz

Nem ugyanazt jelentik.

"Itt nyugszik János, Péter fia."

Ebben az a fontosabb, hogy János nyugszik itt, aki amúgy Péter fia.

"Itt nyugszik Péter fia János."

Ebben pedig az apa a fontosabb személy, Péter, akinek amúgy a János nevű fia itt van eltemetve.

A magyarban a szórend fontossági sorrendet is jelent.


----------



## Ateesh6800

Akitlosz said:


> Nem ugyanazt jelentik.
> 
> "Itt nyugszik János, Péter fia."
> 
> Ebben az a fontosabb, hogy János nyugszik itt, aki amúgy Péter fia.
> 
> "Itt nyugszik Péter fia János."
> 
> Ebben pedig az apa a fontosabb személy, Péter, akinek amúgy a János nevű fia itt van eltemetve.
> 
> A magyarban a szórend fontossági sorrendet is jelent.



*(1)* A két mondat ugyanazt jelenti, amennyiben az _információtartalmuk_ ugyanaz (halott helye; halott neve; halott apja neve).
*(2)* A magyarban a szórend nem _jelent_ fontossági sorrendet, hanem _kifejez_ az elsődleges információtartalmon _kívüli_ hangsúlyokat.

*A.*


----------

